# We got the #2 Pick!



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I was very happy when I heard the Clippers got the 2nd pick in the draft. But now this changes everything. I say that the Clippers either trade thier pick away for a veteran PG or trade thier pick for another pick plus something else. I don't think the Clippers need Deng or Howard; they need a point. What do you guys thing?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think we keep this pick. I don't see either Howard or Deng on this team to be honest, especially when PG is without question the biggest need. You could trade down a few spots and still get whatever player you originally wanted (I like Gordon). I could see the Wizards and Hawks as teams that would love to move up to get Deng and Howard, repectively. Haven't quite come up with any trade ideas yet, but I'll try to think of a few.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm afraid when the Clippers are involved all conventional logic goes out the window. What they should do and what they probably will do are not related. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they drafted Howard, let him rot on the bench behind Elton Brand and let him walk in 3 years once his rookie contract is up. I'm a Clipper fan too but I can't stand The Donald.:upset: He WILL find a way to screw this up just like when they drafted Chris Wilcox and Melvin Ely.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

*just thinkin...*

Clips get:
Pierce 
15

Celts get:
2
Ely


or, as ESPN suggests>

Clips get:
6
17

Hawks get:
2
Drobnjak


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

what about the clippers taking Livingston?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Livingston being picked #2 is too high for him, I have been hearing that he will go around #6 or #7 in the draft.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Izlar</b>!
> what about the clippers taking Livingston?


That would be fine, but he (and pretty much any other PG) could easily be grabbed 3-4 spots later, so why not trade down to get something else? For example, someone somewhere else posted a deal with the Hawks where you send your pick for their two first rounders, 6th and 17th. I don't know if that works out for each side or not, but the basic idea is that you could definitely grab your PG of the future at 6th and wind up with something else in addition to him.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> That would be fine, but he (and pretty much any other PG) could easily be grabbed 3-4 spots later, so why not trade down to get something else? For example, someone somewhere else posted a deal with the Hawks where you send your pick for their two first rounders, 6th and 17th. I don't know if that works out for each side or not, but the basic idea is that you could definitely grab your PG of the future at 6th and wind up with something else in addition to him.


I like this deal. Im glad we got some leverage. Hopefully we can capitalize on this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'm afraid when the Clippers are involved all conventional logic goes out the window. What they should do and what they probably will do are not related. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they drafted Howard, let him rot on the bench behind Elton Brand and let him walk in 3 years once his rookie contract is up. I'm a Clipper fan too but I can't stand The Donald.:upset: He WILL find a way to screw this up just like when they drafted Chris Wilcox and Melvin Ely.


So true, so true...
it's a tough decision for the Clips actually - If they believe Howard or Deng can be a franchise player then they should select him and trade away some of their current roster (Brand, Wilcox, etc...). But if they're happy with the team's current core, then maybe they should trade down to pick up some more players for next year. Personally I think the Clips should just admit their failure and start fresh again... draft Howard, trade Brand for Francis, and you have yourself a new exciting team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LAC will find someway to screw up this pick, no offense LAC fans


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Trade the pick for a established point and get a latter first round pick to get Telfair. I dont see much in the point guards in this year draft.


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

> Clips get:
> 6
> 17
> 
> ...


I like that one. We could maybe get telfair at 17, and a really good guy at 6. Do this clippers now.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

On the radio I heard someone suggest a trade for AI. It was the #2 pick, ely, jaric for AI. I don't know how that'd work out financially but it'd be very interesting.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers should take Howard and keep him, and trade Wilcox.

Howard is a special talent. They need to hold on to him.

If they do move down, they better get a better deal than #2 and Drobo for #6 and #17. This isnt the NFL - Having a mid first round pick isnt all that valuable. 

The Hawks are going to have to give up more than that to get into the top two of this draft. The draft is widely thought of as a two player draft, with Okafor and Howard being the clear top two prospects. The Clippers will not drop out of that group down to 6 for a simple mid #1 pick. Not even the Clippers are that dumb.

It cost Golden St. 3 future number 1's to move up two spots from 3 to 1 a few years ago. Im not saying its going to take 3 future picks to get up to #2, but the deal will be a lot closer to this one than it would to just #17.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wilcox would be a top 5 pick in this draft...

We're not idiots, we saw what Wilcox did when Brand was hurt....


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

:drumroll:CLIPPERS DEFY ODDS:continue drumming:

:superspeedy chipmunk voice: atthe2004nbadraftinnewyork 

I like how this is the Clippers page.  :shy:


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

what if the clips trade to atl the 2nd pik for there #6 and second round, like 35,and get the 7'4 guy from korea and pik livingston or gordon at 6


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> On the radio I heard someone suggest a trade for AI. It was the #2 pick, ely, jaric for AI. I don't know how that'd work out financially but it'd be very interesting.


I heard that today too. But I highly doubt Philadelphia would go for that even if the numbers did work out.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DatSupadoopaballer</b>!
> what if the clips trade to atl the 2nd pik for there #6 and second round, like 35,and get the 7'4 guy from korea and pik livingston or gordon at 6


You dont move down from the 2nd pick in the draft and a shot at one of the clearcut top 2 talents to #6 for a 2nd rounder that likely will never have any impact for your team.

Moving down that far will require at least 2 #1 picks or a pick and a player.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard that today too. But I highly doubt Philadelphia would go for that even if the numbers did work out.


You dont think Philly would do that? It was to my understanding that the Sixers wanted to get rid of AI, and what better way to do that than get a perenial superstar in return in Howard? The Sixers would be wise to do this trade if it was presented to them because they are not going anywhere soon. Larry Brown left that team in ruins. Its time for them to rebuild.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I think the Clippers need a "difference-maker", or franchise player if you will. There is a possibility that Howard could be a bigger version of Melo. Sure, as a HS player he is a risk, but when your program has been mired in mediocrity forever (no flame intended), you have to take a chance. Deng might be a solid player, but doesn't look like a future superstar; however, Howard does have the upside.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers dont need more upside they need players. They should try and trade for Jason Williams or Flip Murray both teams seem like they could use Howard.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Neither Jason Williams nor Flip Murray is worth anything comparable to Dwight Howard.

The Clippers do lack a goto superstar. If they have to wait on one, then so be it. THey arent going to sign one in FA. Kobe is the only shot, and that one is about as small as you can get. They have to get it through the draft. Thats why they have to keep Howard. He has the chance to be that guy, and is the only guy in this draft that has it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Brand is their superstar and if they get Howard it will just be another year in the lotto.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Brand is not a superstar. He is incapable of carrying a team. He proved that in Chicago and here with the Clippers. He is a very good player, but he is not a superstar.

Whether the Clippers draft Howard, or they trade the pick for Jason Williams or Flip Murray, they will be in the lottery. But with Howard they get the chance at that superstar they lack, and he would be the ideal fit to pair with Brand. That opens up future trades of Wilcox and Kaman(not for a year or two though at least) for other pieces.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How the Hell is Dwight Howard a superstar when he hasnt even played in the DAMM NBA it's not easy to become a superstar you cant make those type of conclusions.:upset: Brand can carry a team if you watched a good amount of clipper games you would have seen that. Howard wont be very good anyways. They need to win now and stop going for young players.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Brand is not a superstar. You can fill your mind with the illusion that he is all you want, but it doesnt erase the fact that he is not.

Yeah, Brand has carried the Clippers - to the lottery every year. Same thing he did with the Bulls. I love Elton Brand, but he just isnt the type of player you can ride into the playoffs.

And I never said that Howard is a superstar. I said, "But with Howard they get the *chance* at that superstar they lack."

No superstar is going to sign with the Clippers via FA. So they are going to have to land one in the draft, and they have a chance to get the only potential one in this draft - And thats Howard.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Why does Elton have to carry a team anyway?

The Bulls suck, who's carrying them now?

The only guy who actually can SOME nights is Jamal Crawford.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

If you want to win, someone on your team has to carry you. Every winner has one of them. Garnett, Duncan, Shaq/Kobe, etc.

Elton Brand is our best player, so by default he is the one that is suppose to carry this team. But, he just isnt on the level of a superstar.

It doesn't have to be Brand if we can get other players, but in our current situation, Brand is our best player, and the duties lie on his shoulders to make us a winner. I dont think he can do it, which is why I believe we need to get another player that can do it(and still keep Brand aboard, because he is a very good player). Howard is the only player in this draft that has that superstar type of ability. And we have a chance to grab him. I hope we don't blow this one.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Elton and Corey Maggette are still improving there is no reasons one of them cant become a go to guy for the clippers in the next two years. Corey could be one of the best wings in the NBA he has gotten better every single season and has a great work ethic. Elton is a superstar I dont care what you say he will keep improving and be a top 10 player in the league.They are way ahead of Dwight Howard to become a superstar

You dont need a superstar aka the Grizzlies, Pistons.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Elton Brand is improving in very minute proportions. The guy has done the same thing every year in the league. To expect him to take the huge leap up now is really stretching it. Elton would have to grow 4" or develop a consistent 20 foot jump shot to become a superstar. Neither is going to happen. 

Corey Maggette is improving, but sorry, he has less of a chance than Brand. Maggette busts his a$$ and works hard on and off the court. But, Maggette can't dribble to save his life, and he doesn't have the greatest basketball IQ. He's still improving yes, but he's got such a long way to go in these areas, I dont see it happening.

Maggette and Brand are very good players and I want them around on the team. But, the team is not going to go anywhere until they get a legit superstar, and nobody on this team is one or has that potential. Lie to yourself all you want, but sometimes you need to face reality.

I am a diehard Clipper fan, and I wish for things to happen to. But you have to have a certain level of reality when thinking about these things.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess there is no way to improve dribbling. You can think they wont be superstars but I do feel they will turnout to be especially with Dunleavy there. I dont feel they need more youth look at all the teams with all young players they suck. 

btw since your form Long Beach do you go to the Summer League a lot?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Dribbling can be improved, but Maggette has been in the league for what, 5, 6 years and he had a year at Duke and he still fumbles the ball a lot. Thats why I dont think its ever going to come around to a level that he can get his shot off any time he wants. That would elevate him to superstar level. But I dont think he'll get up there because he hasnt shown enough progress.

I have been to the SPL my fair share of times. I probably went 3 or 4 times a year a few years ago, but have only gone once in the past 2 years. I would like to go to more this year, but have to see what I can make. Its definitely an experience and a lot of fun.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maggette could improve his ball-handling but it's all up to him. I plan on goint to the summer league a lot this year. It's onee of the best things about the offseason.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely keep your eyes open there. 

One time I pulled up and parked next to a tight beamer, and I was wondering whose it was. Once I start walking to the gym Ed O'Bannon walks in it and leaves.

One time I got there a little later than usual and sat in the back row by the walking level. An old man came and sat next to me and started talking to me. We talked for a bit and he said he knew Bob Weiss. At halftime Weiss comes up and says hi to the man, then comes back after the game with Ralph Lawler with him. That was really cool.

One day I was leaving, and Im probably 100 ft from the door, and Jermaine O'Neal and Tim Thomas come walking in to watch some games.

Its definitely a lot of fun, and you should keep your eyes open to the people around you. I have plenty of more memories that Ill remember for the rest of my life from there.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You see tons of NBA people there I sat next to Del Harris once and talked to Courtney Alexander and Sta next to the Warriors coaching staff and saw how small Eric Musselman is.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is an interesting trade rumor:
 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=96941&forumid=55


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I don't think we keep this pick. I don't see either Howard or Deng on this team to be honest, especially when PG is without question the biggest need. You could trade down a few spots and still get whatever player you originally wanted (I like Gordon). I could see the Wizards and Hawks as teams that would love to move up to get Deng and Howard, repectively. Haven't quite come up with any trade ideas yet, but I'll try to think of a few.


Agree.

We have a lot of good player in the froncourt position (Brand,Ely,Wilcox,Kaman) enough for the PF and C. positions.

About Loul Deng we have Corey in the SF position, if we don't re-sign Q., I think Deng can play at SG. But the main problem is get a pass first PG. and the best option is Shaun Livingston Because Ben Gordon and Devin Harris two of the top pg in this Draft are Shoot first PG.

So we can use our 2 pick overall to trade some nasty contracts like Predrag. So heres an Idea .

*Clippers Trade:
2 pick overall 
Predrag Drobnjak
Marko Jaric
 *

Hawks Trade:
6 pick overall (Ben Gordon)
17 pick overall (Dorell Wright)
Jason Terry
 

*The 2004/2005 Clippers
PG - Ben Gordon* / Keyon Dooling / Eddie House 
SG - *Jason Terry* / Dorell Wright
SF - *Corey Maggette* / Dorell Wright / Matt Barnes
PF - *Elton Brand* / Chris Wilcox
C - *Chirs Kaman* / Melvin Ely / Josh Moore  

I don't know you guys But I think this team can make the playoffs.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont need a superstar aka the Grizzlies, Pistons.


to win a title you do, this is a SUPERSTAR LEAGUE unless you have the best 1 or 2 players in the league on youre team youre not wining a title..

So unless u have kobe shaq or duncan youre not wining any titles,its pretty simple.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> *The 2004/2005 Clippers
> PG - Ben Gordon* / Keyon Dooling / Eddie House
> ...


I don't think Sterling would take on Terry's contract, its too big for his liking.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

IMO the #2 pick has inflated value in regards to the Clippers. Trading the pick while it has such tremendous value is definitely the way to go; just look at what the Clipps got for Tyson Chandler . A trade I'd love to see is:
L.A. Trades: #2, Melvin Ely, Keyon Dooling
L.A. Receives: #6, #14, #17, #21
Atlanta Trades: #6, Jason Terry, #17
Atlanta Receives: #2, Melvin Ely, Keyon Dooling
Utah Trades: #14, #21
Utah Receives: Jason Terry

The trade is mostly fair, with the exception of the Ely for #17 swap, but Atlanta really wants Howard. The Clipps would then get Gordon (#6), Snyder (#14), Samardziski (#17), and Omerhodzic (#21). Paring this trade with Q to Denver for #20, the pick owed to them (which could be quite high in any case), and a future 1st pick. It doesn't matter what the Clipps do with #20, but the trade sets them up nicely for the future. 

They could end up with a roster of:
PG: Jaric, Gordon, 
SG: Snyder, House
SF: Maggette, Simmons, Omerhodzic
PF: Brand, Wilcox, Sofo
C : Kaman, Drobnjak, Samardziski

and whomever they pick at #20 (perhaps they could trade down and get Sasha Vujacic, who like Jaric can play 3 positions without a problem, or they could just take him there) would fill one roster spot, and then they could sign Brent Barry to a two or three year deal (like 2 years, $12 mil, or 3 years $18 mil; maybe a little less though).

That would obviously be a young team, but it's not as if the Clipps could be a force in the WC right away next year (unless they sign Kobe which seems very unlikely). I think Jaric deserves a full season, before the Clipps write him off, and Snyder and Gordon can play right away. Maggette and Brand will make their blue-collar improvements this offseason, and hopefully Kaman and Wilcox can bulk up a bit and Sofo can shed some weight. I think if this is what happens the offseason, the Clipps could be a fringe playoff team, and in two years, would be a near lock for the playoffs by merit of defensive play (Maggette, Brand, Snyder and Jaric are excellent defensive players and Kaman is no slouch himself, although his lack of strength is a problem).

This sets the Clipps up very nicely for the future, and it leaves only one real problem for next year, namely what to do with Wilcox, as he'd be entering a contract year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> IMO the #2 pick has inflated value in regards to the Clippers. Trading the pick while it has such tremendous value is definitely the way to go; just look at what the Clipps got for Tyson Chandler . A trade I'd love to see is:
> L.A. Trades: #2, Melvin Ely, Keyon Dooling
> L.A. Receives: #6, #14, #17, #21
> ...


a lot of rookies I prefer a good veteran and more cap room.

The Clippers are a young team We need a leader(other than Brand)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Sterling would take on Terry's contract, its too big for his liking.


Maybe but if you trade Predraj contract Terry is not that bad and is the only player in the Hawks Team with some value.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> a lot of rookies I prefer a good veteran and more cap room.
> ...


Agreed. 




> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe but if you trade Predraj contract Terry is not that bad and is the only player in the Hawks Team with some value.


That could work but I am not sure if many teams want Drojb.


----------



## Living XL (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> IMO the #2 pick has inflated value in regards to the Clippers. Trading the pick while it has such tremendous value is definitely the way to go; just look at what the Clipps got for Tyson Chandler . A trade I'd love to see is:
> L.A. Trades: #2, Melvin Ely, Keyon Dooling
> L.A. Receives: #6, #14, #17, #21
> ...


And all of this still leaves the Clippers w/ no suparstar. Not even a potential one.

In the NBA, superstars win rings. Noone else.


LXL


Draft Dwight Howard.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

You can't walk before you crawl, this isn't baseball or football, you just can't wake up one day and say "We're going to win the championship this year."

My point is, let's worry about making the playoffs before we worry about winning the championship.

You look at Jermaine O'neal and Kevin Garnett as two franchise power forwards who came out of high school. It took Garnett till his fourth season in the league to reach franchise level, and this is playing 28.6 rookie year and from then on 30+. Jermaine took till his seventh in the league(i know no playing time in portland), and his 3rd year of significant playing time. Howard is never said to be a finished product ready to come in and bang immediately, so we're looking at 2 seasons minimum(optimistically) and at what position?

Maggette and Brand are signed for 5 more seasons, point being that we need to first make the playoffs in the next 2-3 years to first attract free agents(franchise or whoever) and then to entice both or either of them to stay when their contracts run out.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

Posted by Tha Goods
"They could end up with a roster of:
PG: Jaric, Gordon, 
SG: Snyder, House
SF: Maggette, Simmons, Omerhodzic
PF: Brand, Wilcox, Sofo
C : Kaman, Drobnjak, Samardziski"

I like Snyder at SG, he upgrades our defense and is said to be a nice passer. Plus he'll leave more shots

Why not trade 17 or 21 for a future first rounder that we could turn into a first rounder next year in a trade? Then try to pry someone from Denver in addition to 1 pick?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The reason I like the idea of getting Samardziski and Omerhodzic (besides DTS loving cheap contracts, both have the same agent, making contract negotiation is easier) is that it seems that the feeling is that an age limit will be instituted and Pedja and Damir would be lotto guys in any of the next three or four drafts. Samardziski, parcticularly, gives the Clipps a center with the potential to be a real force; while Kaman is great, I don't think he'll ever have the neccessary strength or aggression. Also Omerhodzic is a Jon Bender-like tall, athletic, gunner, and would provide a nice outside shooter.

But Snyder and Gordon would instantly make the Clipps a playoff team IMO. 

And I agree the Clipps need to crawl first. Besides, superstars often rise from obscurity, and as Kwame, Curry and Chandler showed, there's zero guarantee that a HS-lotto pick will become a superstar. But if you consider Ron Artest a superstar, I think Snyder could be considered one as well, by virtue of his D. D wins games, and Maggette, Snyder and Jaric would be the best defensive SF/SG/PG trio in the league IMO. The Pistons do fine without a superstar, and I don't consider Jermaine O'Neal one, so the Pacers do as well. Not to mention the Kings with Webber, the "fake superstar"; although Peja is rising in status.

The Clipps shot at a championship is remote at best, but they could become a perenial playoff team, with the moves I suggested.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The clippers need to get in the playoffs first. One of there players will develope into a superstar they have the potential.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derelict</b>!
> Posted by Tha Goods
> "They could end up with a roster of:
> PG: Jaric, Gordon,
> ...


*this is not a playoff team, this team is not a improvement 

the best scenario

Clippers Trade.
#2 pick
Drobnjak
Ely

Hawks Trade:
#6 pick
#35 pick


We Trade P. Drobnjak bad contract and make cap room for Kobe, Dwigh Howard don't want come to the Clippers and we want (#6)Ben Gordon and with the #35 Ryan Gomes 

PG- Ben Gordon / Marko Jaric
SG- Kobe / Jaric 
SF- C. Maggetter / Ryan Gomes
PF- Brand / Wilcox
C- Kaman / Sofo.*


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Carter182, don't be offended, but #2, Ely and Drbnjak for #6 and #35 is bad trade. Ely and Drobnjak are both arguably worth more than #35, and #2 is worth waaaaay more than #6; especially in such a top-heavy draft.

Another method the Clipps could use is stick to what they know. Vlade Divac and Brent Barry both intend to play for an L.A. team next year, and Besnati (who is a scout for the Clipps) "discovered" Padkolzine and was his first coach. So here's what they _could_ do:
1. Protect Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Jaric, Wilcox, Q, Ely, and House in the expansion draft. That leaves Drobnjak exposed, but if Charlotte doesn't take him, he could be added in item #3 below (the Atlanta trade) in place of Dooling (and Dooling would simply not be tendered the qualifying offer).
2. Trade Quentin Richardson to Denver for #20, the 1st pick owed to them via Orlando, and two future 1st picks (which aren't that valuable since Denver is poised to be a playoff team for many years) with protection on one of them.
3. Trade #2, and Keyon Dooling to Atlanta for #6, #35, and their 2005 1st pick.
4. Trade #20 to Sacramento for #26 and #49.
5. Trade Melvin Ely to Indiana (who is need of a bigman) for #30 and #60.
6. Draft: #6: Pavel Padkolzine, #26: Trevor Ariza, #30: Tony Allen, #35: Sasha Vujacic or Roko-Leni Ukic or Chris Duhon or Marcelo Huertas (depending whomever is left; in order of preference), #49, #60: Best international players left (to leave overseas for a while) 

lis of players that could be there at #49 and/or #60 (semi-ordered):
Viktor Khryapa, Damir Omerhodzic, Luka Bogdanovic, Marcelo Huertas, Ivan Koljevic, Jaber Rouzbahani, Sergey Lishchuk, Christian Drejer, Dusan Sakota, Ender Arslan, Marko Tomas, Beno Udrih, Marquinhos, Miguel Marriaga, Drago Pasalic. Viktor Sanikidze, Cleiton Sebastio, Ales Chan. My first choice would be Bogdanovic or Huertas at 49 and Sanikisze or Marriaga at 60.

7. Sign Vlade Divac and Brent Barry to reasonable 2 year deals with a 3rd year team option (by reasonable I mean in the $6-$12 mil range).

8. Sign Sofo to a 6 year, $4.3 mil deal. At worst he's a cheap, huge body, but signing him long term gives the Clipps options if he outshines Brand in 5 years time.


so at this point the Clippers' roster would be:
PG: Jaric, Allen, Vujacic or Duhon
SG: Barry, Ariza, House
SF: Maggette, Simmons (signed for one more year)
PF: Brand, Wilcox, Sofo
C: Divac, Kaman, Padkolzine

That leaves one roster spot, and a vet PG like Kenny Anderson or Rod Strickland would be a good player-coach.

Here's a position by position breakdown:
PG: I think Jaric deserves another chance. With a healthy season, I think he'll show why Denver was willing to give up #5 and #25 in 2002 for him. The addition of Vlade will also make the PG's job so much easier, and Brent Barry can also handle PG duties. Backing up Jaric and Barry, there's Allen, whom I think can make a Dwyane Wade-like transition and whomever is picked at #35 (Vujacic or Duhon preferably). 

SG: Brent Barry might take up some PG duties when guys like Allen or House are on the floor, but he'll start at SG with Jaric at PG. Barry and Jaric are near mirrors of eachother and it'll be interesting to see how they play together. Allen, House and Ariza should see some backup minutes at the 2.

SF: Maggette is etched in stone for his 36-40 min, but Simmons and Ariza should see some backup time at the 3 and Wilcox might as well with the plethora of PFs and Cs.

PF: Brand is also etched in for 36-40, leaving the remaining time for Wilcox. Although Sofo may be ready to play a bit, he, with Padkolzine, should spend the year learning not playing.

C: Divac and Kaman should pretty much split the minutes here, with Padkolzine and Sofo sneaking in a few junk-time minutes.

This team is a well positioned playoff team, the only problem being Wilcox's situation next offseason. Wilcox is still young so his trade value won't suffer much, but the Clipps should consider a mid-season trade for a veteran and a future 1st pick(s) from a EC team in need of a young PF. Milwaukee, who's putting Haislip in the expansion draft, and New York and Boston and new Jersey (if they lose Martin) might be good choices. And House and Simmons would likely be let go after next year, clearing 4 roster spots for the Clipps, if the vet they trade Wilcox for has a contract which expires at the end of next year. A thought regarding Wilcox is, Wilcox to Milwaukee for Gadzuric and a future first pick or two (depending on Milwaukee's success next year).

In any case, excluding Wilcox, an 8-man rotation of Divac, Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Barry, Jaric, Allen, Simmons or Ariza, would be pretty good, even in the Western Conference.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> 6. Draft: Trevor Ariza, #30: .


I sense favoritsm....i think Ariza has tremendous potential, but that is too high for him...with the later 2nd rounder he should be chosen(he's way better than barnes)

Overall, i like the plan...the trades are unbelievably fair...i liked it(even though ur a bruin)


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

the one thing i would change is getting rid of Q...he is too good and vital to the team...also, i would not get Vlade and let our young guys learn...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Carter182, don't be offended, but #2, Ely and Drbnjak for #6 and #35 is an absolutely terrible trade. Ely and Drobnjak are both arguably worth more than #35, and #2 is worth waaaaay more than #6; especially in such a top-heavy draft.
> 
> Another method the Clipps could use is stick to what they know. Vlade Divac and Brent Barry both intend to play for an L.A. team next year, and Besnati (who is a scout for the Clipps) "discovered" Padkolzine and was his first coach. So here's what they _could_ do:
> ...


then add Jason Terry and a future pick by the Hawks


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The Hawks have publicly stated that Jason Terry would be too much, in addition to #6, for them, just to get #2. Although the 2005 1st pick I suggest has also been pretty much ruled out by the Hawks as well. So, IMO what the Clipps will inevitibly settle for will be: #2, Predrag Drobnjak and/or Keyon Dooling for #6, #17, #35, #38, #43. #17, #35, #38 and #43 make it almost worth it, and I think it's a pretty good offer. Specifically because Tony Allen and Chris Duhon or Marcelo Huertas should be available at #35 and #38. Although, I'd really like the Clipps to get a really late 1st for Allen so as to make the contract situation easier. Otherwise they could experience what happened to the Warriors with Arenas. But late in the first round, you have 4 year contracts, and that gets Bird-rights on a RFA; versus trying to sign a UFA without Bird-rights. A perfect example of why it makes sense to trade into the late first for a NBA-ready player such as Allen is the Mavs' situation with Daniels (the Mavs are going to have to overpay to keep him now). Although if Snyder is around at #17, it doesn't matter because he's an even better fit than Allen (whom I really like).

Also in response to my like of Ariza, I really see something in him. His shot has vastly improved over the past couple months, and he may have a promise from San Antonio or the Lakers already. In any case, he's a great defender and he can handle the ball, and those two things alone paired with his athleticism and body control make him a worthy project because of his age. He is the same age as Telfair, Aldridge and he's less than 5 months older than Howard, Smith, Smith, Swift, Wright, so he's essentially HS-age with a year of college ball under his belt. I could be wrong, but I think he could be a very good role player at least. And in Ariza's case a 2nd rounder for him is fine, but if it takes trading in front of San Antonio in the first, I think it may be worth it. 

So if the Clipps send #2 and Dooling and/or Slobnjak for #6, #17, #35, #38, #43, assuming Snyder isn't there at #17, Padkolzine, Telfair, Ariza, Omerhodzic and Allen (in that order), is a pretty good draft day. And then, there's dealing with Denver. Denver has no real need for draft picks, they have Camby (who's agreed to an extension), Nene, Melo, Skeeta, and Miller for the long-run. And we all know Denver is going to give Q an offer. I don't think Q is worth a contract averaging more than 8 mil per year (6 years and more than 48 mil is what's being floated to my knowledge). So as good as Q is, I say trading him to Denver is a good damage control method, especially considering he could sign outright with the Clipps getting nothing if the contract he signs to is too big. #20, the pick owed to them and a future 1st or two is a pretty decent offer IMO, and in this draft #20 can get a quality player (Telfair if Snyder is around at #17).

Two trades and signing Vlade and Brent Barry could really turn the Clipps around and poise them to be a playoff team for years. And now it's up to Elgin to step up to the plate.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> *this is not a playoff team, this team is not a improvement
> ...


this is the best way to screw up #2. Ely is already better than #6 + #35.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> this is the best way to screw up #2. Ely is already better than #6 + #35.


No Ely is not that great but maybe Youre right we can get something better.

Add Jason Terry and a future first pick


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't want Jason Terry, and we have no interest in him, we didn't last year when he was a FA, and definitely not now with his huge contract...

Just quit on that already.


----------

